# Battery drain while travelling



## anotherusername (Jan 9, 2013)

We have a 16 year old Fiat Ducato 360e, (new to us) and the leisure battery drains during journeys. We have checked every connection every lead every thing we can think of and still we arrive at our destination with very little juice in the leisure battery. This is fine if we are connected to the mains at campsite, but will be a problem if we cannot. Of course the vehicle has no usefull hand book with it. Can anyone out there tell us what we are doing wrong.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You may need a new battery, You will need to fully charge the battery and take it to Halfords who will test it to see if you have a cell gone in the battery. 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Under normal circumstances there is some form of 'split charge' relay or diode that feeds both the chassis and leisure batteries from the alternator. 
Either this is not functioning or you could have a considerable load like the fridge while driving.

I guess we really need more info to give any useful diagnosis.

Ray.


----------



## anotherusername (Jan 9, 2013)

Fridge works fine, presumably from a voltage regulator which only cuts in on the engine battery when voltage rises on charging. 

There is no rise in voltage on caravan battery when engine runs, which seems to indicate that the split charger is not working, although I can't locate it. The caravan battery charges properly when plugged in to the mains.

When left stationary unplugged from the mains, with the Zig switched to caravan, which will place a slight drain on the battery, the voltage remains steady and has done so for the past 36 hours.

The battery only drains when we are moving. i.e. arrived at campsite, battery completely drained. Recharges on mains and stays at 13volt when we unplug, till we drive off when it drains again. I'm guessing one of the two zig relays may be staying on, or turning on when the engine is running but can't work out why, or what is actually draining the battery. Obviously all lights, the TV and pump are off.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm still wondering about the fridge automatically changing over to 12 volt when you drive. 
You say the fridge works but on what? Can you make sure it's not on 12 volts.?
Other than that the only heavy load I can think of would be an inverter. Your going to have to isolate all 'house' loads and try one at a time.

Ray.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

It sounds like your 12v charging system.

Try NOT leaving the fridge on 12v when driving and see if it still discharges. I would expect it to hold its charge.

I think most fridges are actually powered from the leisure battery but the supply relay is opened by a signal from the alternator; leading to the commonly held belief that the fridge is powered directly by the vehicle battery or alternator. 

So it seems like your split charge system is not working, but the separate fridge supply system is and will be taking 15A or so whilst driving. That is quite a load and will discharge a charged 100Ah battery to 50% in less than 3 hours.


----------



## anotherusername (Jan 9, 2013)

*Battery drain while travelling.*

Solved!!!!! Thanks to those who gave advice. The only problem (isn't it easy once you've found the answer) was that the inline fuse on top of the vehicle battery had blown, therefore when the relays clicked on after starting the engine, the leisure battery was the only one in the circuit, and it ran the fridge, without being charged by the alternator. Replaced fuse, all batteries now connected and fridge works, as well as the alternator charging all batteries.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you sorted it, and thanks for the feedback. May be useful to someone else.

Time to fork out your sub now, ready for the next problem. There will be one - or you are the luckiest motorhomer alive! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Battery drain while travelling.*



anotherusername said:


> Solved!!!!! Thanks to those who gave advice. The only problem (isn't it easy once you've found the answer) was that the inline fuse on top of the vehicle battery had blown, therefore when the relays clicked on after starting the engine, the leisure battery was the only one in the circuit, and it ran the fridge, without being charged by the alternator. Replaced fuse, all batteries now connected and fridge works, as well as the alternator charging all batteries.


Not an uncommon problem.

Clive Mott or perhaps it was someone else addressed this very problem on here a while back and provided some very good circuit diagrams which illustrated what happens.


----------

